# Want to modify your own DNA at home? Sure~



## xkm1948 (Oct 10, 2017)

https://www.fastcompany.com/4047780...just-an-injection-away-if-youre-feeling-lucky

This thing was actually pushed to my feed by the National Institute of Health. Apparently such home brewed genetic engineering is NOT illgeal yet in the US.  

So get busy fellows, you can have super human strength or super intelligence by modifying your own DNA at home now.(Well in reality I do expect it would most likely result in cancer, as altering protein coding gene is almost always a bad idea).

The future is bright. I believe in 10 years the most profitable job would be those that does gene programming.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 10, 2017)

This concept reminds me of the original Bioshock:


----------



## suraswami (Oct 10, 2017)

Can I increase my 64kb memory to unlimited?


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 10, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> This concept reminds me of the original Bioshock:



The original bioshock was actually quite scientifically accurate. In the game the super human ability is introduced not by editing our DNA, but by introducing plasmid DNA into our cells. If my memory serves me right it also called plasmid in the game.

Plasmid controlled gene expression is great for simple bacteria or yeast. However it is almost impossible in any other multi cellular organisms due to the complexity of genome regulation. You can still insert a plasmid into a human cell, it is just it would simply be broken down for raw material, as human cells can differentiate self DNA from non-self DNA.










suraswami said:


> Can I increase my 64kb memory to unlimited?




Adding all your cells together you probably can store the entire internet in your body, you do have quite a large memory.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Oct 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> The original bioshock was actually quite scientifically accurate. In the game the super human ability is introduced not by editing our DNA, but by introducing plasmid DNA into our cells. If my memory serves me right it also called plasmid in the game.
> 
> Plasmid controlled gene expression is great for simple bacteria or yeast. However it is almost impossible in any other multi cellular organisms due to the complexity of genome regulation. You can still insert a plasmid into a human cell, it is just it would simply be broken down for raw material, as human cells can differentiate self DNA from non-self DNA.
> 
> ...



Yes they were called plasmids!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/4047780...just-an-injection-away-if-youre-feeling-lucky
> 
> This thing was actually pushed to my feed by the National Institute of Health. Apparently such home brewed genetic engineering is NOT illgeal yet in the US.
> 
> ...


I am with you, i can only see issues ahead with this, this guy is insane ,messing with human genetics outside labs with no oversight and little to none research or follow on research just to get bigger pecs, pure ass imho ,if dna ,gene expression and protein folding are so well understood by this kid why the hells he in a garage, and as for his daydreams of becoming a super human , he's more likely to be the disabled kind given time.
I expect the Zombie apocalypse to occur a little sooner then the planet of the apes now.

Oh and the first time i saw some dick using crispr at a coffee table to turn fish iluminous i knew this was round the corner.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 11, 2017)

This is....not a revolution so much as an evolution.

Let's red-neck it up.  If you've ever been to a county fair you've already seen genetic engineering in action.  Take pig population X.  A subset has genes which make them prone to putting on more weight.  Take subset of X and interbreed.  Generation Y is bigger than X, because the interbreeding has expressed the trait further.  Six generations later, and you've got pigs that literally cannot move past age 2 because they've put on too much weight.  Fantastic, given that meat prices are what you want.

Don't buy in?  What color are carrots (hint, it's not orange) in their wild state?  Why are cows docile (as they are now, they wouldn't survive in the outside world with predators)?  Why are cereal grains such a staple, if the "ancient grains" they descended from are so energy poor?  That's right, we evolved these things to serve our purpose.  Orange carrots exist because the regular purple ones did not match royal heritage.  Cows descend from a species of animal that make Minotaur legends pretty easy to see.  Ancient grains were cultivated to increase their starch content, and make them a vital food-stuff.


All that these goof-balls are doing is speeding up the process and introducing new ways to strengthen the gene pool.  It's unfortunate that strengthening it will be at the cost of people losing their life to bass-ackwards self experimentation, but technology has a price.  If you'd like a refresher the Outer Limits did something like this.  People screwing with genetics led to infertility, war, then a repopulation of the planet.  It's almost like reading science fiction might be laughable for the follies (Asimov and micro-fluidic computers comes to mind), but the underlying messages and themes ring true throughout the passage of history.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 11, 2017)

Evolution by natural or artificial selection is quite different from genome programming. In evolution you are just driving population gene frequency towards what already exists in gene pool. Genome programming is more building your stuff from ground up.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 11, 2017)

Why regulate it? Why regulate anything you do to yourself? I can see regulating the industry of selling such products, as false claims can be made, poor ingredients used, etc. But if I want to choose to inject myself with DNA editing stuff, then it's my business and nobody else's. If I turn myself into a puddle of green goo, it's my own fault.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 11, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Why regulate it? Why regulate anything you do to yourself? I can see regulating the industry of selling such products, as false claims can be made, poor ingredients used, etc. But if I want to choose to inject myself with DNA editing stuff, then it's my business and nobody else's. If I turn myself into a puddle of green goo, it's my own fault.



Not if you endanger others. As someone above has said. Editing the wrong sequences and we may end up with a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Not if you endanger others. As someone above has said. Editing the wrong sequences and we may end up with a zombie apocalypse.


A fine example Might be nuclear , many died from radiation poisoning during initial investigation into radio active sources because the Knowledge pool wasn't sufficient.
They did not need or want to die , they were evolving our knowledge on a new scale, while splitting the atom for the first time was not done dangerously the guy doing it had no idea he even Was splitting the atom initially , he had no idea either on the outcome ,to me its entirely possible though unlikely that had he chosen different apparatus and source volumes he could have nukedhimself(extreme but at the edge of known lies unknown).

I can make my own wings from feathers and tar, it's Known to work (well the feathers do on birds) , but i don't follow stupidity blindly, expecting no recourse.

And with this stuff it's possible it could take 2-3 generations before a change inadvertantly evolved humanity into retard land or caused a new strain of something to wipe us out.

Hey ho point there, if a man can change his own dna who the hells going to stop bio terrorism from being the next big norm.

I don't want some retard making the strongest most virulent airborne virus ever seen being made down the road in a shed personally.

Before my money was on a nodding donkey middle manager ending the world with a nod and a smile to keep his bonus ignoring an obviously dangerous safety directive or something but im back to a single retard managing it now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2017)

got any home cloning kits yet?? I need to clone myself an army to take over the world.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 11, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I need to clone myself an army to take over the world.



I'd clone two of me and put them to work, while I retire lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I'd clone two of me and put them to work, while I retire lol



Sadly, It wouldnt sit right with sending my clones out to work while I sit there and get fat off the backs of their efforts. If there was enough of us we'd start a business and we'd work hard for all of us so that each of us could retire to different parts of the world and live out the remaining parts of our lives happily.

After all... We are still of the same blood and that makes us family.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 11, 2017)

suraswami said:


> Can I increase my 64kb memory to unlimited?



Only if you install OS/2


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Not if you endanger others. As someone above has said. Editing the wrong sequences and we may end up with a zombie apocalypse.



While there may be drawbacks, I'm talking about the realm of actual possibility. Government shouldn't be able to tell me what I can and can't do to my own body based on fiction.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 11, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> While there may be drawbacks, I'm talking about the realm of actual possibility. Government shouldn't be able to tell me what I can and can't do to my own body based on fiction.



Agree. The limitations are 1)The know-how of genome programming  2)The funding of doing so.

One of the first things coming out sooner than any other type of genome editing would be designer baby, simply because it is a lot easier to program a zygote than stem cells in a grown body. We will be seeing some IQ 200 super athletic, long living, slow aging, disease resistant post human in the not so far away future.


----------



## Static~Charge (Oct 11, 2017)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Let's red-neck it up.  If you've ever been to a county fair you've already seen genetic engineering in action.  Take pig population X.  A subset has genes which make them prone to putting on more weight.  Take subset of X and interbreed.  Generation Y is bigger than X, because the interbreeding has expressed the trait further.  Six generations later, and you've got pigs that literally cannot move past age 2 because they've put on too much weight.  Fantastic, given that meat prices are what you want.



Maybe get something like this?


----------



## natr0n (Oct 11, 2017)

Gonna mod me some dna for a bodybuilders physique with enough flexibility to wipe my ass properly.


----------



## Supercrit (Oct 11, 2017)

Why people only think about super human stuff with gene editing, instead of considering all the genetic diseases, various cancers and deadly allergies that can be cured.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 11, 2017)

Supercrit said:


> Why people only think about super human stuff with gene editing, instead of considering all the genetic diseases, various cancers and deadly allergies that can be cured.



That is already being worked on, same as plants genome programming. Human genome programming is relative new comparing to the other aspect of synthetic/programming biology.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 11, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> The original bioshock was actually quite scientifically accurate. In the game the super human ability is introduced not by editing our DNA, but by introducing plasmid DNA into our cells. If my memory serves me right it also called plasmid in the game.
> 
> Plasmid controlled gene expression is great for simple bacteria or yeast. However it is almost impossible in any other multi cellular organisms due to the complexity of genome regulation. You can still insert a plasmid into a human cell, it is just it would simply be broken down for raw material, as human cells can differentiate self DNA from non-self DNA.
> 
> ...



"Yet neurons combine so that each one helps with many memories at a time, exponentially increasing the brain’s memory storage capacity to something closer to around 2.5 petabytes (or a million gigabytes)."

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/what-is-the-memory-capacity/

Our brain's bottleneck isn't storage capacity, its being a good ol' mechanical HDD  We need to spin up.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 11, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> "Yet neurons combine so that each one helps with many memories at a time, exponentially increasing the brain’s memory storage capacity to something closer to around 2.5 petabytes (or a million gigabytes)."
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/what-is-the-memory-capacity/
> 
> Our brain's bottleneck isn't storage capacity, its being a good ol' mechanical HDD  We need to spin up.



Even so, that's just storage capacity that the brain can USE... pure data storage capability through DNA is (I imagine) much higher.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah I reckon, but then we don't think in binary either, really.


----------



## peche (Oct 11, 2017)

Welcome to a new era!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 11, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> "Yet neurons combine so that each one helps with many memories at a time, exponentially increasing the brain’s memory storage capacity to something closer to around 2.5 petabytes (or a million gigabytes)."
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/what-is-the-memory-capacity/
> 
> Our brain's bottleneck isn't storage capacity, its being a good ol' mechanical HDD  We need to spin up.


I think my actuators worn and the read heads fell off.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 11, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I think my actuators worn and the read heads fell off.



Too many brief sleep states?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 11, 2017)

I can finally complete my transformation...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 11, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I can finally complete my transformation...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 92921


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 12, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> call me old fashion but i like to Inject DNA the old fashioned way (" with permission from consenting Female(s) " )



Laughed so hard that i almost spilled 1N HCL on my hands.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 12, 2017)

I was thinking I'd go conservative and just start with a full genuine frog body instead of a frog suit.


----------

